# powder blue tang



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

During one of Taipans trips finally I saw small (<2.5") powder blue tang. But the fish was skinny and with ich. And I heard: I wouldn't buy it. 
Just great 
I was watching the fish for some time and couldn't leave it- he was swimming well and eating algae from the rock. 
So... I took it home and purchased "healing kit": sea veggies + garlic guard + cleaner wrasse.

PBT week ago after purchase:





and week later:





Every day he is much better


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Congratulations.....lol.....*

When I am wrong....I admit I am wrong  You are much better (and braver) at keeping Powder Blues than me.  You nursed it back to health. Awesome.

F.Y.I. - I will gladly help you spend your money. Anytime.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful fish. Nice one!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Good on you man. I'm in the process of fattening up a PBT myself and its going very well. I find (if your fish will eat it) that mysis fattens them up quickly.


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

He loves mysis- eats like a pig


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Great work getting back to health 

IME, PBTs are one of the most territorial and aggressive tangs once they settle in. Any fish resembling the same shape or some reason, decides to "not like it", etc will harass and slash with a vengeful purpose.

I've floated a 4" copper band butterfly that was in a doubled thick plastic bag. I went to another another bag to float and the 4" PBT had already slashed 4 nice holes and taking runs at he CBB and eyeing the fish in the second bag. 

Just something to keep in the back of your mind when adding new fish later on.

In my clients fish wish list, they are the last fish that I put in.


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow! Your PBT is really mad. 
Right now my PBT is good fish. Before weekend I added Moorish Idol and everything looks good- no fighting, no chasing. 
Maybe MI smiled few times to PBT...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

While it's commendable that you were able to nurse the little guy back to health, I'll be a party pooper and say it's not great practice to do so.

I think it's usually irresponsible at best to put a seemingly healthy fish straight from the store into a display tank without quarantining it. Taking a weakened and potentially diseased fish and doing so is pretty irresponsible IMO. It might have worked this time, and the next, but sooner or later you're going to bring something in and it's going to kill most of the fish already in your tank.

Maybe it won't happen to you. But likely it'll happen to some other member who thinks they've figured this all out and has got a handle on it. I'm a strong proponent of quarantining and isolating fish (SW or FW) before introducing them into a display tank. 

I know people say they don't have space or money to set up a quarantine system, but realistically, it's nothing more than a 20g tank, a heater and a power head. 

Sorry to rain on the parade, but in this situation, a proper QT system was very called for.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree it's a huge risk. But I'm guilty of this practice of skipping QT myself..with positive results. But not with obvious signs of parasites I should add.

Be careful now though of stirring up the sandbed, even by accident for a few weeks.


----------

